# Show me your Whites.



## cherinleigh (Mar 4, 2016)

I have been painting for 21 years now. Where I currently work for the past 5 years there are a couple of "painters" who do not wear whites and insist that I am a "SLOB' because I get paint on my clothes. They are trying to convince the supervisors that anyone who gets paint on their clothes are slobs and that makes them superior painters because they can wear street clothes and never get paint on themselves. The supervisors are looking at those of us that wear the Whites and have paint on us as if we suck at our job. I get the work done and done well.

So here is my question. Can you send me pictures of your whites. I want to show the supervisors that these other "painters" are just anal and that I am not a slob. I did look on line but most photos of painters are taken with new whites and not true of most painters. Thank you in advance.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Yeah, you're a slob just like all the millions of mechanics who get grease on themselves, or cooks who wear aprons, or other laborers who wear reinforced clothes. You should be able to paint in your best suit and tie if you are a pro.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

How much paint on your whites do you have? Someone has to be covered in paint for them to say a person looks like a slob...and if it's really that bad, not a big deal to change "whites" to look presentable when you go to do a job, after all you represent your company.

When my painter sends a crew of guys, they're clean and neat and none of them covered in paint... even his spraying crew, they put disposable coveralls not to get paint on their clothes.

I remember in the late 70's-80's some painters would look like rainbows with paint all over them, and so is the auto mechanics would come out with grease up to their elbows, on their face and clothes soaked in grease... It was sort of a statement "I'm a master at what I do and not afraid to get dirty" not to mention at the same time it was another statement " I will get this grease all over your seats and door panels each time I get in and out of your car"

Today that would be a statement "someone is a slob" because today you walk into a mechanics shop and the place is immaculate, they put paper on your floor, workers wear uniforms, disposable gloves, etc.
Painters do the same, they wear protective coveralls and change after spraying is done, etc.Plumbers do the same if they have to get down and dirty, they will wear coveralls to protect their uniform and take them off when they go to the next appointment so they look clean and presentable. 

Same goes for any other profession, not excluding painters, people look at your appearance and it says allot. Some will not hire you if you look like a slob or your truck looks like s^*t, because they think this guy is a slob, and if he looks like this, what my place will look like after he is done.
It's like going on your first date, first impression can say allot about that person, so in the way I can see where other workers and supervisors coming from, they just trying to up-keep their company's image... so I doubt a few pictures you planning to collect here, will make them look different at this issue and say it's ok to look like a "slob" when you represent our company.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Light paint colors were used extensively back in the day and still are, thus, the origin of white painter pants. Only, I don't wear pure white painters pants anymore. Most painters today opt for beige colored pants. If I'm painting with dark colors, I wear an old pair of Levi's.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

cherinleigh said:


> I have been painting for 21 years now. Where I currently work for the past 5 years there are a couple of "painters" who do not wear whites and insist that I am a "SLOB' because I get paint on my clothes. They are trying to convince the supervisors that anyone who gets paint on their clothes are slobs and that makes them superior painters because they can wear street clothes and never get paint on themselves. The supervisors are looking at those of us that wear the Whites and have paint on us as if we suck at our job. I get the work done and done well.
> 
> So here is my question. Can you send me pictures of your whites. I want to show the supervisors that these other "painters" are just anal and that I am not a slob. I did look on line but most photos of painters are taken with new whites and not true of most painters. Thank you in advance.


If by whites, you mean coveralls, if they're going to bust your nuts on wearing whites to protect your clothes, throw it back in their ball park and ask them if they're so good at not getting paint on their clothes so they don't have to wear whites, then you guess they don't need to protect the floors/surroundings... 

If you wanted to make a point, do it right in front of the supervisor and then simply say* "I wear whites for the same reason I protect floors... to protect the things that matter so I don't have to waste time so I guess the question is why do you feel the need to protect floors if you don't get it on your clothes? Are you saying you're just a 'slob' when it comes to the customers floors so you need to protect them?"*...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

KAP said:


> If by whites, you mean coveralls, if they're going to bust your nuts on wearing whites to protect your clothes, throw it back in their ball park and ask them if they're so good at not getting paint on their clothes so they don't have to wear whites, then you guess they don't need to protect the floors/surroundings...
> 
> If you wanted to make a point, do it right in front of the supervisor and then simply say* "I wear whites for the same reason I protect floors... to protect the things that matter so I don't have to waste time so I guess the question is why do you feel the need to protect floors if you don't get it on your clothes? Are you saying you're just a 'slob' when it comes to the customers floors so you need to protect them?"*...


He means white carpenter pants.

If you get an abundance of paint on yourself then they are correct you are a sloppy painter.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

They aren't buying your clothes, what do they care? I don't view it as a big issue of professionalism.

FWIW, I have on multiple occasions brush and rolled in dress clothes. It doesn't always work out if you're working fast (which I do).


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I tend to have pretty clean whites as I always keep a damp rag through the paintbrush loop. If you get a drop or two of paint on you in a day it adds up after a few dozen wears so I don't assume a guy is a slob. Some guys really do just wipe everything on their pants and I don't like to see that as I wonder where else it might go. 

Considering the price of a pair of Dickies I wouldn't go around covered in paint but no need to be sparkling white unless you're trying to impress a customer. How about you post a pic of your whites and we'll tell you if you're a slob?


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I can stay clean all day. Then slop one big goober on my shirt and it multiplies.

I'll admit, I have days where I get more on me than I get on the building.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

cherinleigh said:


> I have been painting for 21 years now. Where I currently work for the past 5 years there are a couple of "painters" who do not wear whites and insist that I am a "SLOB' because I get paint on my clothes. They are trying to convince the supervisors that anyone who gets paint on their clothes are slobs and that makes them superior painters because they can wear street clothes and never get paint on themselves. The supervisors are looking at those of us that wear the Whites and have paint on us as if we suck at our job. I get the work done and done well.
> 
> So here is my question. Can you send me pictures of your whites. I want to show the supervisors that these other "painters" are just anal and that I am not a slob. I did look on line but most photos of painters are taken with new whites and not true of most painters. Thank you in advance.


The truth is that they're the ones that are sloppy and slow... The dark clothes hide the paint better. If your company only painted white you'd be clean and they'd be covered! :whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've been in this business a long time and never once got deck on myself.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

What I can say, when it comes to drywall finishing the rookies are usually much more drenched than the pros.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EthanB said:


> Some guys really do just wipe everything on their pants


It's acceptable and a sign of professionalism if only hands are wiped on clothing, and then only on the inside of pockets.:whistling


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Californiadecks said:


> I've been in this business a long time and never once got deck on myself.


Lets hope it stays that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

EthanB said:


> How about you post a pic of your whites and we'll tell you if you're a slob?


Excellent idea!


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

avenge said:


> He means white carpenter pants.


I got the impression it was in addition to clothes...



cherinleigh said:


> I have been painting for 21 years now. Where I currently work for the past 5 years there are a couple of "painters" who do not wear whites and insist that I am a "SLOB' because I get paint on my clothes.



It's why I said "If by whites, you mean coveralls" for clarification on the response...




avenge said:


> If you get an abundance of paint on yourself then they are correct you are a sloppy painter.


Depends on how long you've had the carpenter pants and what kind of paint you use... :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

White.

Tom


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

hdavis said:


> Lets hope it stays that way.:thumbsup:


He keeps a deck rag in his hammer loop.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

And extra strength deck remover.


----------



## cherinleigh (Mar 4, 2016)

Lol


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

White shirts every day of the week for me. Clean "dirty" shorts when muding or painting. :thumbsup:


----------



## cherinleigh (Mar 4, 2016)

My whites.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

cherinleigh said:


> My whites.


Man, you're a freaking mess!!!...  :laughing:

Are you serious? If this is representative of what we're talking about, let it go in one ear and out the other... 

If they continue to push it, blow by them on the next part of the project and ask them in front of the supervisor why they are spending so much time worrying about not getting paint on their CLOTHES rather than on the walls/ceilings/etc...

Why exactly do you think they sell whites in the first place?... 

Some people are just not happy unless they are making others unhappy...


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

cherinleigh said:


> My whites.


Those look good, meaning better than most I've seen - you aren't a slob or anything.:thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

FWIW, I've painted professionally off and on for 50 years or so. I CAN paint so I rarely get paint on my clothes (unless I'm spraying). I don't paint that way most of the time simply because it does take more time. I'm not working hourly, so I care most about getting the job done right and quickly, not my work clothes.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Light beige painters pants rule over white white painters pants. Gimme a break with that white white painters pants stuff already. Most light wall colors don't even show up on light beige painters pants, they do on white white painters pants.

:thumbup:


----------



## cherinleigh (Mar 4, 2016)

Whites have been used since the 1800's and in the 40's was made the painters union official uniform. Whites are a time honored tradition for most painters. When you are doing exterior painting the whites keep you cooler than any other colored pants. You look more professional while wearing whites on any job. Here in the north east most job postings for painters will have a line that states " must wear whites". I get more offers of side work because I wear my whites because people see me as a professional painter. I would not consider wearing any thing else to go to work in as a painter.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Those whites look new


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Light beige painters pants rule over white white painters pants. Gimme a break with that white white painters pants stuff already. Most light wall colors don't even show up on light beige painters pants, they do on white white painters pants.
> 
> :thumbup:


You mean you get paint on your painters pants?!... 

You must be a slob... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## cherinleigh (Mar 4, 2016)

Not new pants.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

cherinleigh said:


> I would not consider wearing any thing else to go to work in as a painter.


Looks as if you didn't read my post above. White white painters pants should be obsolete by now. It's 2016, not 1880, and, we're not doctors. :laughing:


----------



## cherinleigh (Mar 4, 2016)

Caslon, I did read your post..........You do not like whites to wear as a painter and that is ok. I will always wear whites while I work as a painter. It is professional. I do not have to agree with you at all or ever. I know what the year is and white is not just for Doctors either. I asked for pictures of painters in their work pants to show supervisors at work that painters do get paint on themselves to help co-workers, so they do not get fired because other painters think that you should work so slow as to never get paint on the clothes. There are 2 of these painters and they are the ones that spend 2 weeks painting a 2 bedroom apartment while the rest of us can get them done in 3 days.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Is paint on clothes really the issue, or the excuse for being slow? Sounds like there are some people taking advantage of hourly pay.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

cherinleigh said:


> Caslon, I did read your post..........You do not like whites to wear as a painter and that is ok. I will always wear whites while I work as a painter. It is professional. I do not have to agree with you at all or ever. I know what the year is and white is not just for Doctors either. I asked for pictures of painters in their work pants to show supervisors at work that painters do get paint on themselves to help co-workers, so they do not get fired because other painters think that you should work so slow as to never get paint on the clothes. *There are 2 of these painters and they are the ones that spend 2 weeks painting a 2 bedroom apartment while the rest of us can get them done in 3 days.*


So which is more professional... getting the job done in 2 weeks and not getting paint on yourself while costing the company more money and customer more aggravation or getting some paint on yourself but getting the job done in 3 days as opposed to two weeks SAVING the company money?... 

While neither is mutually exclusive, it's hard to think of a more waste of time....

A new $15-$20 pair of painters pants or $10 for a coverall versus WEEKS to get the same job done... get the same job done in 3 days as opposed to 2 weeks and I'd think your boss would be happy to foot the bill for a new pair of pants on each job or a throw-away coverall...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

cherinleigh said:


> Caslon, I did read your post..........You do not like whites to wear as a painter and that is ok. I will always wear whites while I work as a painter. It is professional. I do not have to agree with you at all or ever. I know what the year is and white is not just for Doctors either. I asked for pictures of painters in their work pants to show supervisors at work that painters do get paint on themselves to help co-workers, so they do not get fired because other painters think that you should work so slow as to never get paint on the clothes. There are 2 of these painters and they are the ones that spend 2 weeks painting a 2 bedroom apartment while the rest of us can get them done in 3 days.


What Casion is referring to is the stark white compared to the natural off white, off white is what most painters and carpenters wear.

Being fast doesn't make a sloppy painter, being neat while still being fast is part of being a professional painter.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

avenge said:


> being neat while still being fast is part of being a professional painter.


That sums it up - neat, but not necessarily spotless.:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

hdavis said:


> That sums it up - neat, but not necessarily spotless.:thumbsup:


A good example... :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

cherinleigh said:


> I asked for pictures of painters in their work pants to show supervisors at work that painters do get paint on themselves to help co-workers, so they do not get fired


Unreal.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

cherinleigh said:


> spend 2 weeks painting a 2 bedroom apartment


If I took 2 weeks to do a 2 bedroom (brush and roll), my head would explode.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

This subject about painters pants comes up now and then and always gets replys. 

The OP should report to the nearest disintegration chamber at once.


----------

